# Applying Iron. Another question....



## jollygreen_WTX (8 mo ago)

Hello. I have obtained 6% water soluable chelated iron (EDDHA). The label advises to use at a max rate of 4 oz per gallon per 500 ft. I assume this is for a soil app.

I am able to cover 1000 sqft per gallon with my pump sprayer. (Yard is ~1500 sqft).

My idea is to apply this as a foliar application. 4 oz per 1000 sqft (6 oz total) in 1.5 gallons of water.

Is there anything wrong with my idea? Is this to much? Some things I read here on the forum mentioned .04 oz but the bag says 4 oz.

Thank you.


----------



## jollygreen_WTX (8 mo ago)

Bump.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think you are fine at 4oz/Gallon/M. There are so many different Iron sources out there that it's hard to compare apples to apples when it comes to them. It probably won't do any damage regardless, even if you went double the rate but it's better to start low and work your way up until you get the results you are looking for.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Interested in the results with pure EDDHA. Costly but on paper it tolerates a wider pH range and the best uptake for alkaline soil. Please document before/after if you can and if it stains concrete lol.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

UNL tested multiple types of iron via soil and foliar.


----------



## jollygreen_WTX (8 mo ago)

Bombers said:


> Interested in the results with pure EDDHA. Costly but on paper it tolerates a wider pH range and the best uptake for alkaline soil. Please document before/after if you can and if it stains concrete lol.


I owe an apology to everyone in my threads. I dont think im getting updates when I receive a reaponse. I will post updates tommorow!


----------



## jollygreen_WTX (8 mo ago)

Bombers said:


> Interested in the results with pure EDDHA. Costly but on paper it tolerates a wider pH range and the best uptake for alkaline soil. Please document before/after if you can and if it stains concrete lol.


OK, I used Fertilome chelated iron EDDHA 6%. I payed a little over 30 bucks for 1 lb and foliar sprayed (harbor freight pump sprayer....have since ordered better nozzles) at a rate of 4 Oz per 1000 sqft.

Here are the befores and afters:

June 16th


June 16th


June 17th


June 18th


June 22nd


As far as stains go, this stuff is MESSY! I freaked out thinking "what have I done!!!!" Next morning it had all been washed away by my irrigation.
I do have one reddish brown size 15 foot print on the concrete as I let it sit to long without washing it off. If you can hose down your concrete after an app I think you should be 100% fine.
I think the product works great. My plan is to spray every 3 weeks. On my spray next week, I will bump up to the bag rate of 8 oz per 1000 sqft, - so double.


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

June 22 photo looks good. I'm inspired to do a test run with some FAS. How long did you let it sit before you washed it off the grass?


----------



## jollygreen_WTX (8 mo ago)

TheZMan said:


> June 22 photo looks good. I'm inspired to do a test run with some FAS. How long did you let it sit before you washed it off the grass?


Thanks man! I also found out that I had my rear wheels set to 1 3/4" so I was scalping in some spots as my HOC is 2 1/8" I did the application right before sundown, let it sit overnight and irrigation came on about 3 am or so to be finished by 6 am. I feel my results were promising but would be better at a higher app rate and better nozzles on my sprayer.

I will say one thing though.....It worked a lot better than ironite. that stuff hardly did anything for my lawn.

Now tell me about your FAS idea. Its almost july, tempts are usually mid 90s to 100+ I am really trying to 1. fill in bare spots and 2. get my soil as healthy as possible before I level it next spring.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Someone asked a similar question here:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=37151&p=494885#p494885


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

@jollygreen_WTX Appreciate the information. My KBG is sitting on a pH of 7.7 tested this spring by my local state authority. The grass loves spoon feeds of AMS and I'm just looking for an extra punch of color. It grows well and has been fungal free (fingers and toes crossed). I always feel my KBG isn't as green as it could be. However, I'm unsure because I don't know what cultivar my sod is. I really just want to put some down on a small area to start and see how it performs.

But again, small area only. Temps are high and the goal is to keep grass stress low.


----------



## jollygreen_WTX (8 mo ago)

TheZMan said:


> @jollygreen_WTX Appreciate the information. My KBG is sitting on a pH of 7.7 tested this spring by my local state authority. The grass loves spoon feeds of AMS and I'm just looking for an extra punch of color. It grows well and has been fungal free (fingers and toes crossed). I always feel my KBG isn't as green as it could be. However, I'm unsure because I don't know what cultivar my sod is. I really just want to put some down on a small area to start and see how it performs.
> 
> But again, small area only. Temps are high and the goal is to keep grass stress low.


Anytime! *** sure looks nice! Keep me updated with your testing. When I apply my iron at 8 oz per k next week, I will report back!


----------

